# ***OFFICIAL*** Glover Teixeira vs. Fabio Maldonado Tread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Light Heavyweight bout: 205 pounds*


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Damn, this is a good one. Maldonado has great boxing and Glover is just a berserker. No way this is going to the judges. I'm picking Maldonado by TKO just for the heck of it.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Glover Teixeira in 1st RO


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Looking forward to this match up. Maldonado has some of the better boxing in MMA, but I still expect Teixeira to be able to take him out as hes just the better conditioned stronger fighter.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Glover will continue his impressive ways in the UFC with this fight.

Maldonado's striking is so overrated, he gets hit hard and often by guys who on paper should be perplexed by his boxing. He utilizes nice combos and body punching when he has someone on the fence but his method of getting the fight there is to march forward with a static jab, chin there for the taking.

Glover will club him with something and take full advantage of it, earning another (T)KO or submission win.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

SM33 said:


> Glover will continue his impressive ways in the UFC with this fight.
> 
> Maldonado's striking is so overrated, he gets hit hard and often by guys who on paper should be perplexed by his boxing. He utilizes nice combos and body punching when he has someone on the fence but his method of getting the fight there is to march forward with a static jab, chin there for the taking.
> 
> Glover will club him with something and take full advantage of it, earning another (T)KO or submission win.


Nail on the head right there... I think Glover takes this. Fabio has great striking but never utilizes it fully.

1st Rd TKO Glover.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Definitely excited for this one!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Glover in violent fashion.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Glover by whatever he wants. It may be exciting for a few minutes, but I don't see it being very competitive.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Fabio's over confidence in his standup will setup a sweet KO for Glover. I'm sure of it.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Fabio can't forget that he went to war and lost against .. Kyle Kingsbury, while Glover made him look like an amateur in every aspect of MMA. I'm sorry for using MMA math, but I'm so sure of Glover just mauling him and teaching him a lesson about over confidence. (Says the guy who seems over confident in Glover, heh.)


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Fabio is rubbish and his striking is stupidly over rated. As has already been pointed out, he's good on the inside with body punches, but his tactics to get in on the inside are terrible. His defense is laughably bad. He's going to get clocked by a sweet right hook by Glover as he's trying to step in with a jab and end up getting brutally KO'd.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Nick_V03 said:


> Fabio can't forget that he went to war *and lost *against .. Kyle Kingsbury, while Glover made him look like an amateur in every aspect of MMA. I'm sorry for using MMA math, but I'm so sure of Glover just mauling him and teaching him a lesson about over confidence. (Says the guy who seems over confident in Glover, heh.)


That's what his record says. The fight tells a different story.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Maybe, but even having a fight competitive enough to the point where you could possibly lose a controversial decision against a guy like Kingsbury shows a lot. I don't like to be disrespectful, but Kingsbury isn't a very good fighter.. At all. I'm not even sure how he got into the UFC considering he performed badly on the ultimate fighter and didn't make it far in the tournament. Wasn't he eliminated in the first round by Bader? Then in the finale, didn't he lose again against Lawlor? Must be a really nice guy to get all these chances..

Anyways, didn't mean to go off topic. If the off chance happens and Glover is at a disadvantage standing, he should have a big advantage on the ground. I don't think he will need to take it there, but the option is there.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Fabio is rubbish and his striking is stupidly over rated. As has already been pointed out, he's good on the inside with body punches, but his tactics to get in on the inside are terrible. His defense is laughably bad. He's going to get clocked by a sweet right hook by Glover as he's trying to step in with a jab and end up getting brutally KO'd.


Maldonado appears to have an iron jaw, so i doubt he gets knocked out.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Maldonado appears to have an iron jaw, so i doubt he gets knocked out.


He has got a good chin, gotta credit him on that, but I still think Glover will KO him.

He leaves his chin wide in the air when stepping in and Glover packs a lot of power.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

He might not even have too. I could see him taking advantage of Fabio's poor defense by just dropping him and going for another submission.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think a submission win is the most likely outcome.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think Tex stands for a little bit. He then gets a TD when the chance arrives. Then he goes on to get a rear naked or arm triangle. Texeria is a very good grappler who started in BJJ. Maldonado works with the Nogs and appears to be decent, but he started as a pure boxer. Tex should have the wrestling, BJJ, and strength advantages.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This fight is pretty underrated. Too bad I've never seen Glover's older fights and he's 32 already. Likin' his backstory. He's a journeyman who fought his way into America to make a name for himself. 

Can he rise up to challenge the throne...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

This is going to be great.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Someone's getting finished here.

Glover walking out to Chuck's old music, lolol.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice. paying homage to his mentor.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Even though they are nowhere near each other rankings wise styles make fights and this fight could be more interesting than the odds would indicate. Glover should likely only be about a 2-2.5 to 1 favorite instead he is 3 to 1.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Glover's face is scary.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, I thought they would have some decent stand up exchanges but even that was all Glover.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I like both of their personalities but I want Teixeira to win!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Destruction


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

This is brutal.

In the best way.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

My freaking god that GnP is the shit that gives fighters nightmares.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Slaughter.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Maldonado is tough as nails. This is brutal.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This guy would have just let him choke my ass out cause that GnP is freaking crazy. that shit is coming hard.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

OH SHIT!

Damnit man.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Maldonado is the toughest mother****er i've ever seen I think....


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

God what heart...

He's looks like Shamrock after the tito fight


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

**** maldinado almost got him

his new nickname should be 'the elephant man'

if he wins this he will be a legend


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

How many times is rogan going to declare " and thats a rap" or "thats it its over".


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow. Just... Wow.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Violent round. cringed a couple of times.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

So bitter sweet. This is awesome, but it may take Fitch's FotN from him


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

WOAAAAAAAAAAAHHH! Texeira wobbled hard there!

Damn this is good.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Fabio is made of titanium.

Also Glover was hurt but not as much as Rogan made it seem. He was clear.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Malondo blew his nose though and its jacked so he will likely be half blind by the third.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man check out his face!

but so close to pulling out a massive win at the end


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Fabio is nearly unkillable, he always manages to eat big damage but this is really the first time he's been visibly hurt. I think he's too tough for his own good and his corner needs to stop this.

Glover is a ******* animal.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Fabio is made of titanium.
> 
> Also Glover was hurt but not as much as Rogan made it seem. He was clear.


I was trying to figure it out his upped body looked fine but his legs looked wobbely and then he didn't seem like he was reacting when Moldonado was throwing only when he was getting hit.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I wish I could watch this. Someone tell me how Glover's conditioning is looking. I was expecting it to go like this, but I'm not forgetting that Fabio is a hard guy to finish. Just hope Glover can keep up the pace.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I would have died at least two times in this fight if I was in Maldonado's shoes.


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

Win or lose, Fabio is my hero..


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

what's glover going to do when he fight a guy with a left hook AND some takedown defense?


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Did I hear Rogan moan softly when Glover GnP'ed Maldonado?

I must be hearing things..


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

get outta there, doc


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

My.

*******.

God.

What a card.

Maldonado is crazy tough.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn at least Maldonado is wrapping him up this round cause he was getting jacked up like crazy. The sound of that GnP. My god. 

Wow and Fabio looked like just letting the doctor let this continue was a war in and of itself. 


Begging to go out and recieve a beating like that is insane.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I like how Fabio is making Glover look bad just by taking a bajillion punches to his concrete dome.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Good stoppage. a little too late though.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Glover's standup didn't look too great tonight.

Anyone can take a pure boxer down and GnP him


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I swear Maldonado has an invisible kickstand & smelling salts in his tear ducts or something. Crazy.

It's over - stopped between rounds.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Maldonado has heart.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Maldanado is one tough bastard, that first round was getting hard to watch.

Absolute mugging.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> I like how Fabio is making Glover look bad just by taking a bajillion punches to his concrete dome.


This. I haven't seen Glover fight yet, this didn't impress me much but I'm sure that's a large part of it.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Man I have a ton of respect for Maldonado - what a warrior!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

RearNaked said:


> Glover's standup didn't look too great tonight.
> 
> Anyone can take a pure boxer down and GnP him


lol, asinine statement. 

What Glover threw tonight would have knocked out 3/4s of the LHW roster.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I so wanted Maldonado to get that finish at the end of the first. Tons of heart shown.

Glover has 2 problems: 
1) He needs another fight or two
2) He will have even more people turning down fights


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Glover wasn't that impressive or Maldonado is really THAT tough. Glover's stand up looked pretty bad and got caught about 3 times on a guy who was nearly finished and should have been. He had solid takedowns but it seemed to only come after Maldonado was so badly hurt 

Not that impressive, hopefully Glover turns it up in his next fight


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't think Fabio knows how to be unconscious..

Sent from my HTC-X710a using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah I really would like to see him get a top ten guy, but damn his ground and pound is frightening.

I'm glad they stopped that for Fabio's sake.


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

Maldonado is a beast at taking punches


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats maldonado, you probably lost in the only way that means you might not get cut. 

I think if this had been rampage vs glover it could have been a great way for rampage to go out. His wrestling would probably have stopped the takedowns and from what I've now seen I'd take rampages chin over glovers.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

OOOOOO The Rampage call out!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Glover would knock Rampage's block off at this stage.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Purgetheweak said:


> I don't think Fabio knows how to be unconscious..
> 
> Sent from my HTC-X710a using VerticalSports.Com App


I like to think at night, instead of going to sleep, he just staggers around in the corner of the room for 8 hours


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Glover looked fantastic.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He definitely would've stopped Scaredgun at the very least.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Glover would knock Rampage's block off at this stage.


I doubt that. If Rampage landed a left hook or right hook like Maldonado did tonight , Glover would be going to sleep


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

RearNaked said:


> I like to think at night, instead of going to sleep, he just staggers around in the corner of the room for 8 hours


I laughed incredibly hard at this.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Sousa said:


> I doubt that. If Rampage landed a left hook or right hook like Maldonado did tonight , Glover would be going to sleep


Maybe, but Rampage also landed on Jardine and he didn't go out either.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

RearNaked said:


> I like to think at night, instead of going to sleep, he just staggers around in the corner of the room for 8 hours


Brilliant :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

RearNaked said:


> I like to think at night, instead of going to sleep, he just staggers around in the corner of the room for 8 hours


If there was a post of the night award this would get it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I like how Glover has a questionable chin because he ate an all out hook and stumbled for all of .5 seconds. Some of you spew nonsense.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

anderton46 said:


> Congrats maldonado, you probably lost in the only way that means you might not get cut.
> 
> I think if this had been rampage vs glover it could have been a great way for rampage to go out. His wrestling would probably have stopped the takedowns and from what I've now seen I'd take rampages chin over glovers.


:laugh:

Fabio's a knockout artist who's only skill is punching. Glover took a flush left hook because he dropped his hands after thinking his opponent was dead in the grass.


The people questioning is standup is funny because he won the early standup exchanges and hurt Maldonado badly which lead to the ground and pound in the first place. 

He only went to the takedowns when he fatigued his arms throwing over 100 punches and almost got caught. 

And even late in the second round he was still winning all of the exchanges, he hurt Maldonado at the end of the round too.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> I like to think at night, instead of going to sleep, he just staggers around in the corner of the room for 8 hours


Rear Naked's on fire tonight.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, asinine statement.
> 
> What Glover threw tonight would have knocked out 3/4s of the LHW roster.


This right here, thank you.

Maldanado showed a lot of heart, a lesser fighter wouldn't have made it out of that first round. That guy has a chin.

I've been following Teixeira's career for a long time, since he knocked out Sokoudjou even, back around the time Sokoudjou had a huge hype train rolling. I'm glad to see Glover getting so much exposure now that he's in the UFC. I'm also glad that he came out to Chuck's old walk out music. Good stuff!

What's next for Glover?! This guy is a beast that will be a challenge for anyone at 205.

and LoL at Glover having a questionable chin. He dominated this fight and he got barely hurt once by a guy who has legit hands and power (Glover won most of the exchanges on the feet), and he all of a sudden has a questionable chin? Some fans like to reach. Yeah, his chin is so bad that he hasn't been TKO'd in pro MMA since 2002. I don't see any knock out losses.. Hmm.... Moving on.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I like how Glover has a questionable chin because he ate an all out hook and stumbled for all of .5 seconds. Some of you spew nonsense.


Against a knockout artist at that. 

People are acting like he got rocked by Phil Davis or something. :confused05:


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

fabio was wobbly the entire fight, touching the fence trying to keep his whereabouts.. most other fighters would have been OUT


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I like how Glover has a questionable chin because he ate an all out hook and stumbled for all of .5 seconds. Some of you spew nonsense.


Yeah I agree, plus Maldonado has some power himself. I thought Glover looked like a total beast, I can see why most known names want no part of him.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I like how Glover has a questionable chin because he ate an all out hook and stumbled for all of .5 seconds. Some of you spew nonsense.


Yeah, I think that shot would have dropped a lot of people worse than that for sure. Maldonado's hands are great - I remember hearing Kingsbury was pissing blood for 4 or 5 days after they fought.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Fabio's a knockout artist who's only skill is punching. Glover took a flush left hook because he dropped his hands after thinking his opponent was dead in the grass.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but James McSweeney beat up Maldonado for the first round. It was only until he broke his rib in the 2nd that the fight turned. I'm just stating my opinion.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I like how Glover has a questionable chin because he ate an all out hook and stumbled for all of .5 seconds. Some of you spew nonsense.


QFT.

Watched Glover's previous fights and I don't remember him being rocked even once.

Fabio has solid power in his hands and a left hook that landed flush only wobbled Glover for less than a second. I think some were swayed by Rogan's commentary. Rogan made it sound like it was Edgar vs Maynard round 1.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Maybe, but Rampage also landed on Jardine and he didn't go out either.


Yah that too is a good point


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

That's because McSweeney was much faster than him and used his kickboxing.

That really has nothing to do with Maldonado's ability to punch.

Especially considering he uh...shattered the dude's ribs by punching them later in the fight and stopped him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The only reason Glover got rocked was because Fabio looked out on his feet and was just flailing his arms so Glover had his hands down baiting Fabio into exposing himself ended up being Glover who was exposed.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't really understand the logic here.

Glover Tex goes out and puts quite possibly the worst beating I've ever seen in the cage, standing, on the ground, everywhere, even outdoing Cyborg vs. Finney and Edgar vs. Maynard II (round one). He gets clipped for half a second by one of the best pure boxers in the sport, and people are saying his standup is bad?

Maldonado is damn tough. Holy shit, I was in awe.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

I think a lot of us are just letting our respect for Maldonado's heart carry us away. Ask us again tomorrow.

But for tonight Glover's chin is garbage and Maldonado would have had him in the 3rd.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Ari said:


> I don't really understand the logic here.
> 
> Glover Tex goes out and puts quite possibly the worst beating I've ever seen in the cage, standing, on the ground, everywhere, even outdoing Cyborg vs. Finney and Edgar vs. Maynard II (round one). He gets clipped for half a second by one of the best pure boxers in the sport, and people are saying his standup is bad?
> 
> Maldonado is damn tough. Holy shit, I was in awe.


People are just nit picking I guess. They fail to realize that Glover was out striking Fabio easily up until that point, and probably only took him down in the second because his arms were so tired from you know.. beating the @#%$ out of Fabio in the first round.

It's funny how a guy who has never been knocked out in professional MMA (he's been TKO'd once, and that was in 2002) somehow has a questionable chin from getting caught flush by a very good boxer with solid power and only being rocked by it for a few seconds. Interesting how some people think.

Anyways, Glover looked great everywhere, while Fabio showed unlimited heart. That's the story of this fight.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Ari said:


> I don't really understand the logic here.
> 
> Glover Tex goes out and puts quite possibly the worst beating I've ever seen in the cage, standing, on the ground, everywhere, even outdoing Cyborg vs. Finney and Edgar vs. Maynard II (round one). He gets clipped for half a second by one of the best pure boxers in the sport, and people are saying his standup is bad?
> 
> Maldonado is damn tough. Holy shit, I was in awe.


Because all it takes is 1 punch and Maldonado was nearly out so it is a worry if he could take a punch the similar way from a guy like a Rampage


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

RearNaked said:


> I think a lot of us are just letting our respect for Maldonado's heart carry us away. Ask us again tomorrow.
> 
> But for tonight Glover's chin is garbage and Maldonado would have had him in the 3rd.


Lmao :thumbsup:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I liked Maldonado before this because he had a bit of a Diaz style of boxing. But now, fuk that, he's in my top 5. Reminded me of Frazier Vs Ali when they stopped the fight even though it was virtually even on the score cards. Glover was ahead in both rounds, but Fabio has taken so much damage, like Frazier, that the fight should have went on to allow him to go out on his shield and see how far it could have gone. Glover's impressiveness is stifled by Fabio's awesomeness.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Glover committed a sin - thought there was no threat for a second, nearly paid for it. Maldonado hits hard and the shot was clean as fuk, this is not a sign of a terrible chin :laugh:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Ari said:


> I don't really understand the logic here.
> 
> Glover Tex goes out and puts quite possibly the worst beating I've ever seen in the cage, standing, on the ground, everywhere, even outdoing Cyborg vs. Finney and Edgar vs. Maynard II (round one). He gets clipped for half a second by one of the best pure boxers in the sport, and people are saying his standup is bad?
> 
> Maldonado is damn tough. Holy shit, I was in awe.


I was in awe with a tinge of sadness, weird feeling. I was happy when it was stopped because Maldonado would of just kept going.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome performance from both guys, Glover is a beast.

The only worry I had for Glover finally being in the UFC was his age, but physically he's one of the scarier guys in the division IMO. He's very powerful, moves very well and is in great shape. Skillset is bad news for everyone.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Glover is certified beast. Maldonado is a really tought guy and Glover dominated him in one of the most brutal fights I have seen in a while.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Biggest beatdown since Cain V Bigfoot. I loved every minute.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

El Bresko said:


> Biggest beatdown since Cain V Bigfoot. I loved every minute.


I enjoyed the fight but it got to a point where I was feeling bad for Maldonado in the first. A chin like that can be a curse.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

osmium said:


> I enjoyed the fight but it got to a point where I was feeling bad for Maldonado in the first. A chin like that can be a curse.


It's true, 

Te Huna V Beltran, Cain V Rothwell were both very brutal aswell.

Rothwell, Silva, Nelson, Beltran, Maldonado.. 

Who else belongs on the list of toughest guys to stop?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

El Bresko said:


> It's true,
> 
> Te Huna V Beltran, Cain V Rothwell were both very brutal aswell.
> 
> ...


Cabbage


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> Cabbage


Arlovski ended up putting him out though didn't he? I guess that counts Roy and Big Ben out too then.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I was in absolute awe of Maldanado's chin, then, I just wanted it to end because he just wasn't going out. That was as brutal as it gets. Got hard to watch towards the end.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

That was just pure brutality.

Glover is an animal man.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Glover is a beast, I would like to see him fight either Davis or Te Huna next. Maldonado is extremly tough he wobbled around like a drunk Irish men after taking that extreme beating early but like a drunk Irish Men he kept swinging and still got some good shots in.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> Arlovski ended up putting him out though didn't he? I guess that counts Roy and Big Ben out too then.


Getting stopped once doesn't disqualify you from that conversation. 

Nelson is extremely hard to finish and the one time he was finished, it was under extremely questionable circumstances.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Maldonado appears to have an iron jaw, so i doubt he gets knocked out.


Fuking understatement....

:confused05:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I was trying to think of fighters who could withstand that type of punishment. That was some serious display of a rock solid jaw and heart. 

I could see Glover getting a bit bewildered. He was landing some incredibly hard shots over and over. Fabio just wouldn't go away. There should be a new award for this. 

Iron Man Award.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Maldonado should fight Kingbury again...since the first was controversial. Sadly it would probably be a loser leaves town fight.

Ironman vs Ironman, they both impressed the hell out of me in there last fights.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Glover's stand up looked really good at the start of the fight. He was clipping Fabio easily and even dropped him. Just shows that hitting someone a thousand times in the face can tire out your arms.

Anyways, anyone notice how biased Rogan seemed in favor of Fabio? Teixeira dropped him early in round one and Rogan barely reacted, and as he's ground and pounding Fabio's face into the mat basically, Mike is the only one who seems to be reacting a lot toward it. It seems like other fights where something even less brutal is happening, Rogan's eating it up and overreacting.

Then when Fabio hits Glover flush once, Rogan's all over it and screaming like Glover got dropped. I just watched the punch and Glover didn't seem that hurt at all in my opinion. He seemed to slow his offense after that, but he wasn't on super wobbly legs or anything. Rogan acted like he was in survival mode and trying to just make it to the end of the round, but if you watch the fight without listening to Rogan, it doesn't look that way at all. Teixeira looked fine, he took a hard punch and didn't even really get knocked back much. I'm sure he was rocked a little, but that's probably the extent of it.

Funny how biased Rogan's reactions can be sometimes. "OH MY GOD TEIXEIRAS HURT! HE IS HURT MIKE! OH MY GOD IF FABIO CAN JUST FOLLOW UP BLAH BLAH" "Okay.. Teixeira drops Fabio.... He's hitting him with a lot of punches now.. hmm.." (paraphrasing, but you get the idea.) The commentary seemed cringe worthy in the first round to me.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rogan has talked about that on his podcast. He says its not anything to do with liking one guy more, its just that when he expects it to go a certain way its hard for him to keep commentating and be interested, so when anything happens that's "off script" he goes nuts because he excited.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I suppose that makes sense. It was still kind of annoying though. Him also saying "Glover taking it to the ground now cause he doesn't want to take any more chances." was weird too. I think it had more to do with him throwing so many punches and landing nearly all of them. It would be naive to think that his arms weren't tired from that assault. Before that punch, Glover was dominating the fight on the feet and on the ground.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Nick_V03 said:


> I suppose that makes sense. It was still kind of annoying though. Him also saying "Glover taking it to the ground now cause he doesn't want to take any more chances." was weird too. I think it had more to do with him throwing so many punches and landing nearly all of them. It would be naive to think that his arms weren't tired from that assault. Before that punch, Glover was dominating the fight on the feet and on the ground.


Before and after that punch landed he was dominating really. He definitely slowed down quite a bit, but was still dominating Fabio. He just had a Melvin Manheouf moment and got sloppy and too over confident in his stand up for a split second and got clipped.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

That's true, and if anything, it was good that he got caught. To a lot of fans who don't follow him, he's unproven. Getting caught flush on the chin and still continuing to dominate after shows the guy can take a solid punch as well as give one.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Glover is a cool dude as well as being an absolute beast. I'm on that wagon 100%.

I see him as a much bigger threat to Jones right now than either Gus or Davis, and if he goes through Page as easily as I expect him to he may well get that shot.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah I was very impressed with him. I think he was outshined by Maldonado and his chin of steel, but he killed the stand up, killed the ground game, and didnt even look close to gassing despite throwing punches non stop. I'm on the bandwagon.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

He is a monster, i hope rampage takes his training to another level and has a war with Teiexira


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Grotty said:


> He is a monster, i hope rampage takes his training to another level and has a war with Teiexira


Oh, it's going to be a war alright


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rampage isn't good enough.

Hendo Vs Jones
Gus Vs Shogun
Machida Vs Rampage
Glover Vs Davis


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

From what I saw I don't think Glover beats Rampage. Rampage has a damn good chin, real power in his hands, and good takedown defense. I just don't see an area that Glover has a real advantage.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Glover wants it though, and with him being Liddell's protege, he'd be motivated beyond belief to "avenge" Chuck's losses to Rampage.

Some times, the heart and mind over come, and Rampage is a notorious slacker, the guy that beat Dan Henderson and Chuck Liddell in 2007 is dead, and he isn't coming back.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Heart and mind aside, Glover is still technically superior to Rampage. He has better hands, more power and a much better ground game.

Glover is a beast, and I agree with sports nerd about him being a much bigger threat over the likes of Gustaffsson. I think he'd maul The Mauler.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> I just don't see an area that Glover has a real advantage.


everything except his chin? what does Rampage excel at really? The UFC version of Rampage is slow and plodding and just throws hooks.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

OHKO said:


>


Is there anything he can't do?


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

hellholming said:


> everything except his chin? what does Rampage excel at really? The UFC version of Rampage is slow and plodding and just throws hooks.


Rampage has faster hands and better tdd than Glover has takedowns. From what I've seen I think Rampage finishes Glover in the first or second.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

My God Maldonado looks like he just got into a car accident.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> My God Maldonado looks like he just got into a car accident.


He did....


----------

